# Der Deutsche Schäferhund



## Harry1982 (28 Feb. 2016)

Der erste Punkt hat auch auf unseren gepasst 





*RIP* mein kleiner Schatz ​


----------



## Max100 (29 Feb. 2016)

Gute Sprüche!! :thumbup:


----------



## comatron (29 Feb. 2016)

Fazit : Der deutsche Schäferhund ist kein Tier sondern die Personifizierung der deutschen Seele.


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)

*...ist zum Glück nur ein Hund !!!*


----------

